# Unknown small key



## BlackNCTesla (10 mo ago)

I bought a used 2020 Model 3 and they gave me 2 key cards and a tiny physical key. It's not clear to me what the key is for. All searches for key and Model 3 just talk about using the phone as a key. What's this tiny black real key for?


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Maybe previous owner installed locking lug nuts or a gun safe?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Tires? Hitch? There are no keys for a standard Model 3.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BlackNCTesla said:


> What's this tiny black real key for?


If you could share a picture with any markings, we might be able to help identify what it's for.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Wheel locks?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Locking gas cap key. You won't need it much.


----------



## BlackNCTesla (10 mo ago)

garsh said:


> If you could share a picture with any markings, we might be able to help identify what it's for.











Says Tesla on it.


----------



## BlackNCTesla (10 mo ago)

BlackNCTesla said:


> View attachment 41625
> 
> Says Tesla on it.


Mystery solved! Credit to my girlfriend. It's for the tow rack on top.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Had I but known ...


----------

